# How long has it been since you played New Leaf?



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2017)

Okay, I know I'm not the only one who has gone a lengthy period of time without playing Animal Crossing. It's like one of those things where you're super addicted to it for like 3 months then you go 3 months without even thinking about playing it. Well I'm definitely stepping over that line right now.

According to my activity log, I last played New Leaf on March 20th, which was *52 days ago.* Wow, I hope my town hasn't been destroyed yet lol. I haven't played it recently mostly because I've been so caught up with schoolwork. Luckily my last day of school is May 17th, so after that I will have more time to play. I haven't played it partly for the simple fact that I... well... I got kind of burnt out on it.

I'm sure a lot of you have played New Leaf in the last 2 days, but I'm wondering how long others (like myself) have gone without playing. Wondering if their villager are worried yet...


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

I've gone a full 1.3 years without playing. XD


----------



## Visuals (May 12, 2017)

I went without playing for a year before I started back up about a month ago


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

Probably a year at some point, but I usually play it whenever I can.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (May 13, 2017)

As of this comment, it's been a few hours since I last played New Leaf. lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 13, 2017)

About the beginning of February of this year. I've just been super busy thanks to IRL things, like moving. I hope to get back into the game soon. There's still tons of post-update items I need.


----------



## Scrafty (May 14, 2017)

It's been a few months. But I remember the day I stopped playing so I'll change the date back before I load my save.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2017)

Scrafty said:


> It's been a few months. But I remember the day I stopped playing so I'll change the date back before I load my save.



That's what I usually do. I stopped playing March 20th, so I'll just set it back to that date and TT to work my way up to the current date.


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Around January, I believe.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 17, 2017)

I think I took a break for almost a year. I moved to a different country, got a new job and had personal stuff to deal with as well so I didn't have much time to play. Plus, I'm very careful about the date because I don't want any of my villagers to move out so that was also a big part of why I stopped playing. I didn't want any accidents. I recently got back into it because my life is a bit more settled and I finished Pokemon Moon. I'm trying to play as much as possible before I get busy again. This coming weekend will be the last weekend I stay home for a long time.


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2017)

Probably 2-3 years? The 3DS I last played it on needs a new battery and I can't check the date anymore... I lost mood due to knowing how much I need to clean up the town (I left items everywhere) plus my mail storage got full. Also, I really didn't like spending each day checking if anyone was trying to move out. I stopped playing on a day that I told someone to not move, so at least I know I'm not going to lose anyone when I finally get the mood back to play. (Surprisingly, the update didn't bring my mood back)
Since then, I've played Happy Home Designer (Getting to see every villager and not having to worry about move outs is great for me) and City Folk. (I told myself not to get upset if anyone moves out in this game) I got City Folk last fall, which is pretty late. I'm already seeing myself taking a break from it too...


----------



## Hypno KK (May 18, 2017)

It's been a few weeks or so for me 

But since HHD came out I've been playing that a lot more.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 18, 2017)

idk? maybe after november 2016 i stopped playing . damn sun and moon lol


----------



## WaterSymbol (May 19, 2017)

I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Relly (May 20, 2017)

I last played it yesterday but I can often go months without playing the game. I probably went a year or not far off at one point too before the welcome amiibo update.


----------



## Envy (May 20, 2017)

November/December of last year? That was after a long hiatus since like 2013 lol.


----------



## Halle1995 (May 21, 2017)

I haven't played since Feb this year


----------



## ashlif (May 21, 2017)

I had gone out without playing acnl about 6 months or so.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 22, 2017)

I started when it was first released. I've taken lots of breaks, but the longest has only been a couple of weeks. Last I played was yesterday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 22, 2017)

I haven't played ACNL in over 30 minutes.

But I did take long breaks from it before. Happy Home Designer and Pokemon Sun & Moon took my attention away from it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I haven't played ACNL in over 30 minutes.
> 
> But I did take long breaks from it before. Happy Home Designer and Pokemon Sun & Moon took my attention away from it.



Omg 30 minutes that's a new record xDDDDD



I feel like NL has kind of lost my interest. Since I started writing fanfictions about my NL town, I feel like I can get more into it, and the game just doesn't give me that kind of felling anymore. Like I literally never feel like playing it anymore.

I've currently gone about 3 days without playing it, but I'm hoping to get that number up to 300 before I play it again.


----------



## gabriellegwendolen (May 23, 2017)

hello everyone


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 23, 2017)

It's been a while since I've played it seriously.. I only water my flowers at night and harvest in the morning. Other than that, I don't open my game at all! I lost the motivation when I missed the deadline to finish my town by the cherry blossom festival in April. Also I have a job now so I'm not as bored at home anymore.


----------



## Sarafina7 (May 24, 2017)

I played NL last night.
I try to play every day in order to develop my town and work on my goals, but somtimes I miss a day.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

i went two years without playing - now im back at it!


----------



## luantoine12 (May 24, 2017)

TortimerCrossing said:


> i went two years without playing - now im back at it!



same as you, lost my game, was almost done with my beautiful town 2 years ago and recently got back at it (bought a new one).


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 24, 2017)

Today; but it honestly feels so painfully boring to play rn


----------



## kuri_kame (May 27, 2017)

I went the entire first year of college this year only playing in the middle for winter break. No one moved for me because I used the method where you load a secondary character and save to be safe though


----------



## Pyoopi (May 28, 2017)

Usually the most was 3 months or so because I dedicated my free time to my school work. It's more like a wind-down type of game to play especially since I switched the times, where night time irl is now day time in ACNL.


----------



## Kanapachi (May 29, 2017)

too long


----------



## Milleram (May 29, 2017)

I probably stopped playing it just after Christmas, so it's been a couple of months now. I got a promotion at work, so I started being too busy to play every day. I'm gonna get some time off in the summer, so I'll probably start playing it again then.


----------



## amanecer (May 29, 2017)

I played it a whole bunch when I first got it, but then I stopped for at least a year. Then I restarted just a few months ago, played for a while, then took about a 2 month break. You're definitely not the only one!


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

2 Months

Shameful, I was having a good time until my 3DS broke, the game was deleted too. 
Well I was thinking on changing the town map anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

I probably haven't played in a month now. The game itself doesn't really interest me anymore; I'm more interested in AC fanfiction and fanart now.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2017)

A few months. I still have an idea of what I want my town to look like, but knowing my luck, as soon as I get into it, the next game in the series will be announced.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 5, 2017)

I just got back into playing it. I'll probably quit after like two weeks just like I always do, but this time I have more time on my hands over the summer.


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

The addiction is back, baby! I thought I was into my old map but my current one is perfection!


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 6, 2017)

im back rn i haven?t touched my 3DS in like forever


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 6, 2017)

I stopped playing right before the Switch came out. Never going back to the 3DS.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 9, 2017)

I think it's been over a year now, I'll see for sure when its done updating
Im really excited to start over now

edit; its been idk! Isabelle wont tell me lol!! Its been so long and plus they added the amibo stuff so shes just gettin straight to business​


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 9, 2017)

I recently started a few days ago after not playing for a full year and a half, and actually not to much had happened.
Only 1 villager [Punchy] had moved while Zell moved in.


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

Probably about 3 weeks? I ordered new amiibos so that I could get zelda villagers to move in but they never came so I haven't played since then because I'm kind of upset about it lol.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 10, 2017)

Couple days


----------



## meowlerrz (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it's been over a year, I haven't had the time. I wish I could get back into it


----------



## bonucci (Jun 11, 2017)

The longest I haven't played was 8 months. I don't know why I feel so much fear when I boot up the game after not playing for awhile (probably because I don't want any of my villagers to disappear), but I restarted my town either way.


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

It's been about 6 months. I wanted to turn back the clock, but I forgot the date. Guess I'll find out how my town looks tomorrow.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 13, 2017)

10 minutes.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 13, 2017)

0 secs


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

About 15 minutes.


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm playing it right now!  But I had to restart on another game since I lost my 3DS and game with it  That was about six months ago and I'm still upset about it.  But now I play all the time, partially because I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

Not long, I just played it an hour or so ago. Probably gonna invest a lot of time into it over the next couple of days, since i'm still map resetting rip


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 16, 2017)

About a year ago? I only have 2 3DS games now, and ACNL isn't one of them


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm playing it right now xD but then I go like 2 weeks without playing and I'm on and off


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2017)

I know I haven't play for like 3-4months


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

About 45 minutes lol


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 20, 2017)

The longest period of time I hadn't played animal crossing was probably about 2 years? My friend's mom gave away her 3DS so both of us lost motivation in playing . I got back into Animal Crossing with my friend about a month ago


----------



## --- (Aug 20, 2017)

before i got back into it i kindaaa deserted my town for three years. i'm the worst mayor


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 21, 2017)

--- said:


> before i got back into it i kindaaa deserted my town for three years. i'm the worst mayor


YOU TOTALLY ARE LIKE WHY LEAVE US TRA LA LA?! 
Ahem. Last I've played is around 2 -1 hours ago?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 21, 2017)

Um about 3 minutes.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Aug 22, 2017)

About five minutes ago lol.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

Once I lost a bunch of my dreamies, I probably stopped playing for a couple months probably. I might have went on every now and then, I don?t remember. I sometimes wouldn?t play for a week every now and then as well.  I started playing more again when the amibo update came out. There was more to do and it is harder to lose your villagers I find. So I am back to loving the game again.


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 30, 2017)

About an hour haha. The longest I went without playing was about 6 months


----------



## exos (Dec 2, 2017)

I always go on 10 month hiatuses every year, lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

I haven't played New Leaf since the second day of that 5-years-of-new-leaf event soooo about 2 weeks maybe?

Tbh I prob won't play again until like the end of my second semester


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Um, a few days ago I guess?  I don't play it as frequently as I used to but I still check up on my villagers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 3, 2017)

There was only one time I stopped playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and that was in December 2013. I got so depressed because I told myself not to TT, but I did. I wanted to try something new, but I just couldn't. When I finally did not TT when I got a new town in 2014, I never felt happier.

Anyway, when the AC Switch comes out, i'll listen to myself once more, I don't even feel like TTing anymore, unless its something that i'm too impatient on or I made a mistake.

On topic, I play New Leaf everyday. What I said above is the only time I ever stopped playing.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 6, 2017)

Yesterday.  I play in spurts.  I will play for a couple of days, then not touch it for a week or two, then play for several days again...and then not touch it for a month.  I get bored of it rather quickly unless I have some type of goal in mind that I am trying to accomplish.  Right now I am working on upgrading houses and finishing off room themes, once that is done I will probably leave it for a while until I decide what next thing I want to work on.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

About 3 minutes! 
Hehehe


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm playing it right how :') I can go a while without playing it and then I get angry at myself!


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 9, 2017)

I've never gone more than two or three months without playing. Right now I'm taking a break from my towns. I haven't played since Halloween of this year, and probably even before that on one of my towns. Pocket Camp has caught my attention for now. I'm also frustrated with my towns which has made me not want to play.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 9, 2017)

a couple months.. ;;


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2017)

I played this morning but the snow is depressing. I can't do two months of snow. :-/


----------



## RicochetRomance (Dec 10, 2017)

I was playing on my lunch break today... so, eight hours?

I might try and get an hour in before I hit the hay, as well. New Leaf is new to me at the moment, so I don't foresee boredom becoming an issue anytime soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

It's been about a month for me...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2017)

Exactly 12 minutes. ^_^


----------



## Slothicans (Dec 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 28, 2017)

Like a year ish?


----------



## Mayor_Hannah (Dec 28, 2017)

20 minutes........


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 28, 2017)

yesterday, about to play again right now ;u;


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

1 hour ago :3


----------



## Diancie (Dec 29, 2017)

7 hours xD


----------



## doodle (Dec 29, 2017)

I just played last night and will likely play again today~


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

don't remember exactly when but about a month ago. it was a quick pop-in to check up on everything and then i dipped lol


----------



## ^cookies&cream^ (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm playing right now.


----------



## OneYearChallenge2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

havent played since before welcome amiibo


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 31, 2017)

Last year (It's been 2018 for 20 minutes here haha)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2017)

Now lol


----------



## mitfy (Dec 31, 2017)

um like earlier this month.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2018)

It's been about 18 hours. I played last night, since the beginning of December I've gotten back into playing regularly after a year hiatus.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

About 5 minutes. ^_^


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2018)

About a year. I lost interest in Welcome Amiibo pretty fast.

The reason why was because it didn't really bring a lot of new content. Sure there was new furniture and characters, but their dialogue was exactly the same as other animals of that personality type, and the new furniture were just things from HHD.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 2, 2018)

3 days ago

0.o but i don't remember doing anything

oh yea I went to do something and I came back to my 3ds  (what was I doing anyway) :-? 

or I was cleaning my screen and saw that ACNL had came up them Issabella was talking :-/ so I just exited the game 
WTH :_:


----------



## TheGhostOfAC-lessPast (Jan 9, 2018)

I've never played it before. Can't find any decent 3DS emulators that don't ask for my location and credit card information.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 9, 2018)

TheGhostOfAC-lessPast said:


> I've never played it before. Can't find any decent 3DS emulators that don't ask for my location and credit card information.



You could buy a 3ds. :-|


----------



## Balverine (Jan 10, 2018)

I think christmas eve was the last time I played, because my new 2DS insists that I update it, but I'll have to manually install the update from the e-shop, and I'm too lazy to do that lol

but I've been worried about my town, so I'll probably get around to it soon


----------



## TheGhostOfAC-lessPast (Jan 10, 2018)

Mine is broken, and I can't afford a new one.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 10, 2018)

I haven't played since Halloween. I've just been occupid with other things for a while now. I'd like to go back and check up on my towns, but I just haven't been able to.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 12, 2018)

13 hours ago or so


----------



## JCnator (Jan 12, 2018)

The last time I played Animal Crossing: New Leaf was January 1st 2018, so I could get one of the 12 exclusive zodiac ornaments. Otherwise, I'm not planning to come back for a very long while thanks to my lack of interest and the recent release of Pocket Camp.

As for the last time I was heavily invested in New Leaf, that would be early 2017. Not even the Welcome amiibo update could hold my interest for long enough until I grew bored collecting the remaining items that seem to be taking far too long than they should. Man, this game is completionist's nightmare.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 12, 2018)

Eight minutes. ^_^


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

I was gone for almost a year and i liked my old own but i wanted a fresh start so i bought a used copy and i sold the town


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

I still haven't played since the New Leaf event so... about two months?

Once I find my 3DS it'll be 0 days though, gotta get on and see if I have a certain item.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 17, 2018)

15 minutes!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2018)

Months. Probably will never play it again honestly. Just release the Switch game already.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe three or four weeks. I'm not into Animal Crossing as much as I used to be.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 18, 2018)

over a year sadly, i hope the next game comes soon


----------



## Lilacs (Jan 19, 2018)

i took like a 3 year break before getting back into it recently


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

Exactly twelve minutes.


----------



## Heemi (Jan 21, 2018)

I took a long break but I'm back into it because: 1. I love animal crossing and 2. Pocket Camp is a shcam. That is, a sham and a scam. It also won't run on my phone, so there's that.


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 21, 2018)

I go through those periods too.. I get super obsessed for like two weeks, playing constantly all day, then I won't play for a few weeks.. While I get obsessed with another game like The Sims 3 or Rune Factory 4


----------



## John Wick (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm on the island right now. 

Been TT'g all day. :-/


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm currently playing the game right now. Though I've gone at least 7 months without playing it before.

Oh shoot I have a copy of Wild World-


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2018)

It's been over a year because my mom lost my 3ds somewhere in our house & still hasn't found it.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 24, 2018)

i just bought it again and i finished my town . i think i could improve it though.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 26, 2018)

About 20 minutes lol. The longest I've gone without playing was probably 9 months or so.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2018)

Half an hour. 
There's not much to do at 7.00 AM. ^_^


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

It?s been a year. I don?t even own my copy of New Leaf anymore or a 3DS.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

I just started "playing" New Leaf again today. Haven't played since like May 16.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2018)

Right now it's been about a week. The longest was over a year when I lost almost all interest. But I've gotten back to playing fairly regularly.


----------



## Hayze (Aug 9, 2018)

a day. i barely started playing again like a week ago after not playing for many months.


----------



## Trip_Away (Aug 9, 2018)

1 week.
The screen upside is broken.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

Trip_Away said:


> 1 week.
> The screen upside is broken.



Jesus man what happened


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 9, 2018)

I think two nights ago. I recently started a new town which is why I keep playing


----------



## Hellfish (Aug 10, 2018)

New Leaf is my most played game of all time, clocking in close to two thousand hours. I've made about 5 new towns and I'm really happy with my current one, however it's not finished and I have no aspirations for it. Unfortunately I haven't played New Leaf since early this year so my villagers probably hate me


----------



## Trip_Away (Aug 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Jesus man what happened



I lost in a game, I got angry and I bit the screen.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 10, 2018)

I played the other day, and everyone was telling me it had been seven months since they last saw me. All my villagers stayed faithful to my town too; nobody moved out while I was away. I'm considering continuing again. :'3


----------



## arturia (Aug 12, 2018)

about 3 hours ago. i play almost every day


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 13, 2018)

like 1 minute lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 13, 2018)

-0 cause I’m playing it right now lol


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

A day. I'm waiting for the shops to open so I can do my dailies though so I'll be playing in like another half an hour, lol.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 17, 2018)

It?s only been a couple of hours since I last played tbh. I didn?t play all that much today, so i?d say the last time I aftually properly played was two days ago.


----------



## Marte (Aug 17, 2018)

One hour, lol


----------



## Kirbydude47 (Aug 18, 2018)

Yesterday, I was finally able to finish my town and created a dream town.

Dream code is 4E00-0101-1CC8


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

Now, it’s been 9 months since I last played. I remember when I said I will take a break, it really happened.

I might play it again when the next fair happens, but that’s pretty much the only reason to play it.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2018)

About one year. I played for a week after I got it, lost my DS for about a year. Then I had to say Goodbye to Tomodachi Life and Animal Crossing for a bit.


----------

